# Heard a new one today



## Kevin49098 (Oct 31, 2009)

I was fishing this morning and some guys came down by me, we talked a bit then I got my fish that was on a stringer in the water. Then one of the guys says to me "you're not supposed to do that, fish give out distress signals and now nothing downstream will bite". I've heard many things on the river, some good advice, some crazy bad, not sure about this one, seems plausible...maybe...


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

maybe thats why i couldnt catch anything all the guys up stream of me had fish on their stringers


----------



## Maxx1 (Jan 25, 2011)

I never heard that one.

You should have told him if he didn't like it to go fish upstream.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

I would have just said "Wow, you totally just went shoulder-deep in your A** to pull that one out!!!"


----------



## LSSUfishmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

Although incorrect for steelhead his claim was based on some fact. Minnows (cyprinids) and some other groups of fish give off a pheromone called schrekstoff when they are damaged or stressed as a warning to other minnows but it has limited range and may actually be an attractant to predatory fish.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

how 'bout you need to lay your fish out north to south when you cook 'em. this polarizes them & they taste alot better.

a guy told me that about 20 yrs ago. 
he took offense to my laughing :lol:


----------



## Maxx1 (Jan 25, 2011)

jimbo said:


> how 'bout you need to lay your fish out north to south when you cook 'em. this polarizes them & they taste alot better.
> 
> a guy told me that about 20 yrs ago.
> he took offense to my laughing :lol:


It's true, didn't ya know?
The magnetic field of the earth aligns the electrolytes in the flesh. And once aligned properly it moistens and tenderizes the meat. Same applies to deer but those you face east to west.


----------



## Kevin49098 (Oct 31, 2009)

I wasn't sure where the guy was coming from saying that but he sounded like he really believed it. I was not bleeding the fish and it was not thrashing around it was just staying under a log. Maybe he thinks they communicate like dolphins with squeaks and squeals or whatever.
Anyways if he didn't catch a fish I'm sure it was all my fault.
Actually it was not the dumbest thing I've heard in the last couple weeks.:lol:


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

I am willing to bet that everyday all spring, a fish is on a stringer upstream from every fish being caught. I love peoples philosophies on animals. Fact is Fish are dumb and we give them way to much credit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

The Linder brothers used to preach that years ago.
When Al was bass fishing , he would put the fish in the livewell untill he left that spot. Then he would turn them all loose.
That was about 30 years ago though. Things have changed since then.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## peroge (Sep 28, 2008)

I wear an aluminum foil hat when fishing so the fish can't pick up my thoughts.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Kevin49098 said:


> Actually it was not the dumbest thing I've heard in the last couple weeks.:lol:


Just go meet some of the regulars at 6th street-----I bet you could hear something dumber. The area of 6th street dam is where some of the world's dumbest logic on the face of the earth was born.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

peroge said:


> I wear an aluminum foil hat when fishing so the fish can't pick up my thoughts.


I've always worn a helmet for that same reason.


----------



## perchoholic (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes the aluminum foill head gear dose work..Bass Pro also has them form fitted for the specific fish youre after,once caught and before you put the fish on the stringer, slip this foil form fitted head gear over the fish and youre set..no bad mojo transmitted anywhere:lol:


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

You could write a book with all the urban legends, facts of assumption and general thoughts of idiocracy that go on @ 6th street.
My observations in the past make me believe its more prevelant on the East Side.
Any thoughts on why????
:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

I go to 6th street b/c its steelhead fishing the way it was meant to be. Real skilled fishing. The knowledge it takes to find out that fish hold up behind an impassable object is something of which I can only dream. This will be fun. Let's all post our favorite 6th street rule. Here's mine: if you hook a fish you immediately lose your fishing spot unless you are the guy who tells everyone the rules, then you can wait until you are sure its a steelhead.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

my favorite rule at the dam is saying "right in the chops" after landing a fish then go on to brag how great i am. 

another favorite is yelling "fish, coming down." then be pissed that every person within 500yds didn't reel up and sit down to watch me fight my fish.:lol:


----------



## Jay Wesley (Mar 2, 2009)

LSSUfishmaster said:


> Although incorrect for steelhead his claim was based on some fact. Minnows (cyprinids) and some other groups of fish give off a pheromone called schrekstoff when they are damaged or stressed as a warning to other minnows but it has limited range and may actually be an attractant to predatory fish.


Wow! Someone did their homework. You are right on the money.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

I have seen guys stringer up a hen and tie it from a low hanging branch over gravel to attract males. Not sure if it works but I kept my aluminum hat on to prevent that guy's thoughts (or lack of) from invading my gray matter. Dams, whether in Rockford, Tippy, Allegan, or Hesperia, seem to act like a magnet for the ignorant and misinformed.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

no lead said:


> my favorite rule at the dam is saying "right in the chops" after landing a fish then go on to brag how great i am.


Yeah or the classic "She slammed it".
Ya know I'll be there tomorrow and look forward to all the advice i get b4 launching the boat. It truly makes my day>


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Flyfisher said:


> I have seen guys stringer up a hen and tie it from a low hanging branch over gravel to attract males. Not sure if it works but I kept my aluminum hat on to prevent that guy's thoughts (or lack of) from invading my gray matter. Dams, whether in Rockford, Tippy, Allegan, or Hesperia, seem to act like a magnet for the ignorant and misinformed.


 
believe it or not i watched a guy hook a hatchery hen up to a log on the side of a no name in washington state ,just off the main current one time ,and 45 minutes later there were 6 males all in the mid to high teens sitting right behind her.
ya just had to be there to see it.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

peroge said:


> I wear an aluminum foil hat when fishing so the fish can't pick up my thoughts.





Fishslayer5789 said:


> I've always worn a helmet for that same reason.


You'll be ok as long as you don't look directly in their eyes.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Ive had a guy ask if they can rub his spoon on a steelhead I had just landed, claimed he wanted the scent to attract. I think he hooked one on it not long after if I remember correct. :lol:

But when fishing for gills on inland lakes this does happen. You be catching a bunch of gills then they shut off. Not sure if its due to a scent being released or if its just when a pike comes into the area. Often times then not we do hook a pike, walleye or bass during these shut down times. Maybe called in by scent and all the comotion from catching a mess of gills.


----------



## Gooseanator26 (Mar 9, 2010)

I had one old dude on the white tell me that I shouldn't wade in the water while fishing because they can see my feet whatever dude


----------



## 20acredave (Jun 2, 2009)

I do believe in a full tin foil suit for stringered fish, usually just before they inhabit the barbeque!


----------



## Speyday (Oct 1, 2004)

Yeah, Ive seen this in practice, too. It is true, whithin those eggs is plenty of clear fluid;.....The females are dripping sex juice; and I'm certain it attracts males and keeps them nearby and agressive/horny.


It was taught to me early that when fishing to a known/visible pod of fish, NEVER go after the female, as the males behind her that you cant see? would leave. 


This normally proved true, esp years ago when i'd try and get them on or near gravel. Don't do that anymore, though. Not my thing.





Flyfisher said:


> I have seen guys stringer up a hen and tie it from a low hanging branch over gravel to attract males. Not sure if it works but I kept my aluminum hat on to prevent that guy's thoughts (or lack of) from invading my gray matter. Dams, whether in Rockford, Tippy, Allegan, or Hesperia, seem to act like a magnet for the ignorant and misinformed.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I have heard that stringering fish will cause them to excrete more adrenalin, which builds up in their flesh, and gives them a worse flavor for eating. I don't have a real refined sense of taste anymore, and wouldn't notice the difference. I do tend to bleed my fish and ice them as quickly as make sense, most of the time.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

ratherboutside said:


> Here's mine: if you hook a fish you immediately lose your fishing spot unless you are the guy who tells everyone the rules, then you can wait until you are sure its a steelhead.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
:lol::lol::lol: That is EXACTLY what went on ALL DAY Saturday!!! There was a line of twenty guys waiting on the boat ramp to jump in the shoulder-to-shoulder mess as soon as a guy hooked a fish and "lost" his spot because he had to move downstream to land it!!!


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Multispeciestamer said:


> But when fishing for gills on inland lakes this does happen. You be catching a bunch of gills then they shut off. Not sure if its due to a scent being released or if its just when a pike comes into the area. Often times then not we do hook a pike, walleye or bass during these shut down times. Maybe called in by scent and all the comotion from catching a mess of gills.


The only time I've had something like that happen was----as you're saying---a predator fish comes in for a look. I've also had turtles come in too (big snappers), which has also killed the bite. I don't think the distress thing applies for bluegills though, because I've had stringers full of gills hanging off of the boat and still been nailing 'em. I really think we can blame snappers and predator fish for killing bluegills bites. I don't think bluegills would be affected by seeing/sensing distressed bluegill on a stringer though. You need a second factor in the situation.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Fishslayer5789 said:


> :lol::lol::lol: That is EXACTLY what went on ALL DAY Saturday!!! There was a line of twenty guys waiting on the boat ramp to jump in the shoulder-to-shoulder mess as soon as a guy hooked a fish and "lost" his spot because he had to move downstream to land it!!!


Thank God for the seething mass of subhumanity called Sixth Street. The more the merrier there as far as I'm concerned. Heck, I might start chartering buses to bring more steelheaders there.


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

peroge said:


> I wear an aluminum foil hat when fishing so the fish can't pick up my thoughts.


This has to be one of my all time favorite posts on MS!  Well done!


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

I try to remove the flaregun from my fish before I stringer them. No distress signals for you . :idea:


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

You guys should appreciate the fishery you have over there. I mean there's not to many places where you can watch a circus like that and catch steelhead in the same show..:lol::lol:

A hen tied to a overhanging branch in a small trib will stop all upward movement of male steelhead. It will also make the guys upstream real mad.


----------



## wabakimi07 (Mar 13, 2009)

http://www.columbian.com/news/2010/feb/04/guide-cleanliness-a-key-to-catch-salmon-steelhead/

This may be a bit overboard but I do like to keep plugs very clean. Leave nothing to chance sort of thing. Im pretty sure a fish on a stringer wouldn't effect the fish downriver unless the fish was stringered directly above a run in a smaller river. Im not sure, but it does make you wonder.


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Jay Wesley said:


> Wow! Someone did their homework. You are right on the money.


 
gotta love biology!!! good stuff!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

jackbob42 said:


> The Linder brothers used to preach that years ago.
> When Al was bass fishing , he would put the fish in the livewell untill he left that spot. Then he would turn them all loose.
> That was about 30 years ago though. Things have changed since then.:lol::lol::lol:


Yeah I remember that! :lol:
But Al has sworn off drugs/alcohol, been through rehab, and found God now. Maybe a bit of common sense as well...

There is something to the minnow thing though, all those little fish seem to sense what is going on. You see it in the way they all dart off in the same direction at the same time. When you ARE the menu, you need that kind of advantage! The numbers don't hurt either...


----------



## spumoni (May 18, 2008)

Hey i gottta try that. Classic!


----------

